# Genelec HTS4B Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Read More Here*:


There are so many subwoofer options out there that it may just drive a person over the edge trying to decide which one makes the most sense for a given circumstance. We all want quality bass and a quality product as well as that feeling that we are getting a great value. 


*Read More Here*:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Dale! :T

At 5k for one, I think I would personally opt to build my own enclosure much like one of the recently completed DIY projects that is using 4 18" drivers which more than likely means I fall into that camp that does not worry about the 'last 10%'.... :bigsmile:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Joe, I am of the belief that there are other ways to achieve that last 10% with know how and patience versus throwing money at it so I am right there with you!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

_We here at HTS utilize many precision tools and resources to verify high quality products such as our density impact module; AKA 'the knuckle wrap' *(thanks Jim)*._

Also known as the "structural jolt assessment", which his based upon the resonance principle associated to digit collisions with inanimate objects.

However, there is one minor correction that need be made to your interpretation of my patented formula; it's the knuckle _rap_ test, not _wrap_.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Well played....:sneeky:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review Dale. That is one very Expensive sub though! I think for my money I'd rather have two SB13-Ultras. For another grand, one can have 4 SB13-Ultras. I do like Genelec products though. I did some work in a studio we we mixed on some large Genelecs - over $60,000 worth for two speakers. They were pretty awesome.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ditto, I just can't imagine spending that kind of doe on a sub. My PB-13u plays plenty hard enough for me & certainly more that what my wife wants. I would rather spend the $'s on the rest of the speakers.

It would be interesting to hear 2 of these properly tuned to a room though! I bet that would really rumble.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice review. I have to agree though, for $5K I think you could get multiples from SVS, HSU, PSA, Rythmik etc. and outperform it. Still, Genelec makes great products but not many of us have the cash to throw down on them.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I was lucky enough to buy some gear from a high end hotel of audio gear which included one of these Genelec HTS4B subs. I did use it for a few months and it is a very good sub but I would not have paid $5K for it. Genelec is a great company though and I would not be mad if I scored a killer deal on a HTS6 or any of there high end speakers :bigsmile: 

I just think they missed the mark pricing this sub at $5K. I personally liked the JL Audio F113 better that I also had at the time and that was almost $2K less.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

sub_crazy said:


> I was lucky enough to buy some gear from a high end hotel of audio gear which included one of these Genelec HTS4B subs. I did use it for a few months and it is a very good sub but I would not have paid $5K for it. Genelec is a great company though and I would not be mad if I scored a killer deal on a HTS6 or any of there high end speakers :bigsmile:
> 
> I just think they missed the mark pricing this sub at $5K. I personally liked the JL Audio F113 better that I also had at the time and that was almost $2K less.


So what sub are you using now? Did you keep the JL F113?


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

cavchameleon said:


> So what sub are you using now? Did you keep the JL F113?


The JL F113 was the last commercial sub I bought before the DIY bug bit me hard. If I was to go commercial again it would probably be the Seaton Submersive which I have heard a few times and is a very impressive sub. Haven't compared the Submersive to a F113 in the same room but from aural memory I would say the F113 would have a little better pitch definition and more detail but the Submersive wins out overall in terms of SPL because of it's dual 15" drivers over a single 13.5". I am only stating that as the F113 was the best sounding subwoofer I had ever owned for music hands down, I didn't even know it was possible to have such accurate bass until the F113 and I had owned Bag End, Revel, Velodyne, SVS, HSU and most of the top subs. 

The one DIY sub I made that matched or maybe even exceeded the F113 in terms of SQ was the LMS Ultra 18". Everything I made after the F113 exceeded it in SPL easily though and was close in SQ, just missing the detail in the bass that the F113 excels at. The RE Audio XXX 18 I have kills the F113 in low bass but misses out on the mid-bass that the F113 does so well.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

sub_crazy said:


> The JL F113 was the last commercial sub I bought before the DIY bug bit me hard. If I was to go commercial again it would probably be the Seaton Submersive which I have heard a few times and is a very impressive sub. Haven't compared the Submersive to a F113 in the same room but from aural memory I would say the F113 would have a little better pitch definition and more detail but the Submersive wins out overall in terms of SPL because of it's dual 15" drivers over a single 13.5". I am only stating that as the F113 was the best sounding subwoofer I had ever owned for music hands down, I didn't even know it was possible to have such accurate bass until the F113 and I had owned Bag End, Revel, Velodyne, SVS, HSU and most of the top subs.
> 
> The one DIY sub I made that matched or maybe even exceeded the F113 in terms of SQ was the LMS Ultra 18". Everything I made after the F113 exceeded it in SPL easily though and was close in SQ, just missing the detail in the bass that the F113 excels at. The RE Audio XXX 18 I have kills the F113 in low bass but misses out on the mid-bass that the F113 does so well.


Awesome!!! I just looked up your build thread - subscribed. Very nice work and bracing.

Sorry for OT Dale :whistling: - now back to the thread topic...


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

No worries, it is in fact an awesome build thread!


----------



## ilok (Jul 20, 2013)

This sub has the cleanest spectrogram I've ever seen, must be due to the circular enclosure vs a more traditional box design? Not going to spend $5000 on a sub though


----------

